# Need help identifying a sailboat!



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

I bought a 14 ft 2 inch racer/cruiser from a guy. He had no idea who made the boat. He bought it from a guy who was going to turn it into a duck boat. Anyways, the sales say "Lebenson. Clearwater,Fl" in the bottom corner and there is what looks to be a manufacture number written in ink on the sail under the name "Lebenson" but I can't make any of it out. If anyone can help me identify this boat, I would greatly appreciate it.I'll post more pictures.


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

Main Sail


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

Inside view.


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

The number 122 inscribed into the boat.


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

What mast would be good?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

It might be helpful to see a clear picture of the logo above the 122 (which is the hull number) on the sail.

I'm pretty sure it's not a "cruiser."


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll get a better picture tonight after I get home. It looks like a rocket, with a circle at the bottom and the letter M in the circle.


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

This is the patch with Levinson sail on it and the number


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

This is the rocket thing below the 122 on the mail sail


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

This was another emblem on the sail. Both sides, by the Levinson stitching.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

A better look at the logo above the sail number would be helpful as that is probably the class logo. There should be a hull identification number that will tell you everything you need to know. It is usually embossed in the fiberglass on the transom.

The info on the corner of the sails has nothing to do with the boat, it is just sailmaker info.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tds1102 said:


> This is the rocket thing below the 122 on the mail sail


It's most likely an old Merlin Rocket.






I've never seen one in the flesh and I very much doubt the one you have would be competitive any more - but it'd be a fun boat to sail anyway.


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

It doesn't have the right cabin area to be a Merlin rocket and the transom has no identification numbers on it that I can rememberm. That was the first place I checked.


----------



## tds1102 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I'm more curious about what mast would be good for it? The sail is 15'. I have the boom.


----------

